# Need help!



## roger.j.graf (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a Canon Sx510hs, in manual mode I can take my shutter speed down to 1 second and able to change my ISO up to 3200, anything under 1 second it goes to ISO 80 on its on. Is there any way I can go 15 seconds with a high ISO? Thanks in advance


----------



## tirediron (Sep 21, 2014)

Sounds like a feature implemented to avoid the high ISO noise which is especially problematic in long exposures so I doubt it, however your manual should explain it.


----------



## roger.j.graf (Sep 21, 2014)

I looked in it and it didn't explain the high ISO with long shutter. So I guess my camera isn't fully manual mode.


----------



## roger.j.graf (Sep 21, 2014)

roger.j.graf said:


> I looked in it and it didn't explain the high ISO with long shutter. So I guess my camera isn't fully manual mode.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 21, 2014)

It sounds like a limitation the designers have imposed to prevent the excessive noise which is produced during long exposures.


----------



## roger.j.graf (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok thanks, there wouldn't be any filters that I would be able to try or do you know?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 21, 2014)

Not that I'm aware of, no.


----------



## roger.j.graf (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks. I ended up do a CHDK firmware update so I can override anything.


----------

